# Tdt & Dvd Axil RT200



## diegito11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola buenas,mi hermano me ha pasado un tdt-dvd Axil RT200 que no funciona y al abrirlo veo que hay varios condensadores que habran explotado porque estan espeluchados e irreconocibles y queria intentar arreglarlo pero al no saber la referencia de esos condensadores no se cual poner. 
He encontrado otro aparato igual ,el mismo modelo y al abrirlo me encuentro con el mismo problema,han explotado los condensadores y sigo en las mismas.
Queria ver si alguien posee o me dice donde buscar el esquema o diagrama de la placa. 

Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

descarga la hoja de datos del ic regulador de la fuente y guiate por el circuito de aplicación
saludos


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

donde lo descargo y como,estoy un poco pegado en esto.Lo de soldar condesadores y demas no hay problema pero esto........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

pon el numero del integrado en esta pagina http://www.alldatasheet.com/


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

No se cual es de estos ,le envio las fotos y intentado poner el circuito integrado grande pero no se si es toda la numeracion porque no va o lo he metido mal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

solo el de la fuente ,por donde están explotados los condensadores


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

el integrado que esta al lado del condensador grande dice esto vip 22A GF097637 ,y al meterme en la pagina que me dices no se como actuar lo busco pero abajo me pone busquedas relacionadas pero no puedo seleccionar ninguna


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

deve ser este integrado ,guiate como esta conectado en estos esquemas,
aunque no sea igual deben ser muy parecidos,salidas mas ,salidas menos


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

uff creo que eso es demasiado para mi intentare echarle un vistazo pero creo que tendre que tirar el tdt-dvd
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

podes comprar una fuente universal ,tirar esa fuente quemada y colocar la fuente universal ,eso es mas fácil , y tendrías reparado tu equipo por algunos euros,muchos menos a gastar que comprar el equipo nuevo


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

.de las 4 fotos que he puesto ,la primera es del tdt&dvd visto desde arriba y es una placa completa como puedo comprar una fuente universal para este dvd y habria que mirar en el caso de que sirviera que tuviera los mismo cables para conectar no?Yo soy de España ,provincia de cadiz,eso se buscaria en una tienda de electronica supongo no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

nunca tienen la misma ficha,lo que yo hago es cortar la ficha y voy soldando cable por cable,en la placa siempre esta serigrafiada ,si el dvd tiene la fuente en la misma placa, entonces corto pistas y sueldo la fuente nueva,dejando la fuente vieja desconectada,
es la falta de experiencia nomas,porque es fácil cambiar una fuente


> eso se buscaria en una tienda de electronica supongo no?


asi es,con suerte tienen una igual y es solo cambiar fichas y conectores,sino a trabajar y reconectar tal cual lo explique mas arriba


----------



## diegito11 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok investigare y preguntare Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

